# Awwwwww poor thing....



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I think they should put him out in general population that would be interesting.

Subhuman animal

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-35807961


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

What about the "human rights" of the 77 who are now unable to protest.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Why is this man still alive


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Why do they even entertain these people and supply them with a lawyer?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

"Moisturise me moistureise me!" I remember that line from Dr Who, uttered by someone who was so far evolved from human as you could imagine. Seems apt.

What a contrast: - impartial consideration of the well-being and rights of a fellow human by the court compared to the lack of the same by the prisoner for which he was imprisoned. More stark a contrast of right and wrong it is hard to imagine, yet that sets a righteous example of standards I think.


----------

